# Cut crease eyeshadow?



## Christinedaae17 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi

im new here and wanted some advice.

ive invested in some lovely new palettes lately and wanted to try some new techniques so have been watching loads of tutorials on YouTube (they make it look so easy!) I have been trying for a few days to master the cut crease and today I think I've managed an acceptable one!

i have to do the crease a little higher than my natural one as it disappears when my eye is open so wouldn't get the effect but what do you think?

excuse the mess of everything else I didn't do my face and my eyeliner isn't perfect!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 4, 2017)

I think it's important to remember that even Youtubers were once in your position. They had to learn these techniques for themselves, too.

I think yours looks pretty good!


----------

